
Why typing like this is sometimes okay - jermaustin1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fS4X1JfX6_Q
======
aisha123
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBjLw3_47jg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBjLw3_47jg)

------
bradknowles
This == what?

